

Optimize your site's images - geuis
http://www.smushit.com/

======
eli
Is there a description of what it actually does?

~~~
billturner
From the site:

Smushit.com is a service that goes beyond the limitations of Photoshop,
Fireworks & Co. It uses image format specific non-lossy image optimization
tools to squeeze the last bytes out of your images - without changing their
look or visual quality. You'll get a report of how many bytes you can save by
optimizing your images and all the changed images as a single zip for
download.

~~~
eli
Yes, but how?

